# Free Delivery for 24 hours



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

As it's our first Here Today, Shone Tomorrow, we decided to make it a good one 

*FREE DELIVERY* for all orders for strictly 24 hours only (UK only)

Use the discount code - FreeDel

Chris :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

doyou do surfex looked and cant seem to find it


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

chrisc said:


> doyou do surfex looked and cant seem to find it


Afraid not sorry.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

does this include northern ireland


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

BillyT said:


> does this include northern ireland


Let me know what you want to order, if I can do it for free I will, if not I will sort you a discount out, can't be fairer than that :thumb:


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

Arrgh didn't see this I placed a small order with you this morning ah well.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

tried to place an order seems N.Ireland is not included


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Let me know what you want to order, if I can do it for free I will, if not I will sort you a discount out, can't be fairer than that :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

just went ontot he site to order a small tyromania and 5L decon gel but you are out of stock of the latter.

If I place an order but substitute the 5L of clean & coat just for the purposes of placing and paying for the order (given that it's the same price), will you hold off sending with free postage until the Decon Gel comes back in please?

Ta, Cam


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

The discount code does not seem to work for me, everytime I enter it at checkout, it says it is not valid and has expired?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

banarno said:


> The discount code does not seem to work for me, everytime I enter it at checkout, it says it is not valid and has expired?


Still working this end, had plenty of orders coming through. Did you make sure to use the capital letters?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> just went ontot he site to order a small tyromania and 5L decon gel but you are out of stock of the latter.
> 
> If I place an order but substitute the 5L of clean & coat just for the purposes of placing and paying for the order (given that it's the same price), will you hold off sending with free postage until the Decon Gel comes back in please?
> 
> Ta, Cam


Yes no problem, 5L decon gel should hopefully be in this week :thumb:

Can you put a note on the order to remind me of this though please? :thumb:

Chris


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, I typed in FreeDel and it just keeps saying "Discount Cannot be Applied: 'Free Shipping' is not available on the selected shipping service using this coupon. (FreeDel)"


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

banarno said:


> Yes, I typed in FreeDel and it just keeps saying "Discount Cannot be Applied: 'Free Shipping' is not available on the selected shipping service using this coupon. (FreeDel)"


I've juste checked the setting the discount code was set up too, was your order under £10 by any chance? I've now changed it to all orders above 1p.

Chris


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah, it was just for a small pot of Dodo Juice Tyromania so under a tenner.
I have just deleted everything, closed the page, then opened up a new page, added a few other items to the basket, and it still wont work!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

banarno said:


> Yeah, it was just for a small pot of Dodo Juice Tyromania so under a tenner.
> I have just deleted everything, closed the page, then opened up a new page, added a few other items to the basket, and it still wont work!


ok ok my fault, I did this in a bit of a rush last night and didn't select all the shipping options to be included. Try it again :thumb:


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Ah, works perfectly now, thanks Chris!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

banarno said:


> Ah, works perfectly now, thanks Chris!


Sorry for all the messing around, I did it last night after i'd spent 12 hours straight working on the computer, my eyes were literally - :doublesho


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

I can well imagine!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you for your order. Your order number is 2491


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

What time is this until?


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Just ordered a full size pot of Tyromania, thanks again Chris.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Jdudley90 said:


> What time is this until?


10pm tonight :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great thank you


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Order placed, cheers for the code .


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Waxamomo said:


> Yes no problem, 5L decon gel should hopefully be in this week :thumb:
> 
> Can you put a note on the order to remind me of this though please? :thumb:
> 
> Chris


That's great thank-you.

I'd also like to order a Dodo keyring, is that possible? I dont see it on the site yet. Presuming you will have some, how might I add that to the order.

Oh, jeez, I think I'm gonna go for a big tub of Tyro instead of the sensible small one I'd originally planned on!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, Just ordered a Dodo keyring


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Just bought some wolf's deironizer, couldn't resist lol


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> That's great thank-you.
> 
> I'd also like to order a Dodo keyring, is that possible? I dont see it on the site yet. Presuming you will have some, how might I add that to the order.
> 
> Oh, jeez, I think I'm gonna go for a big tub of Tyro instead of the sensible small one I'd originally planned on!


Yep key ring is on the site, sold a few today. Click new arrivals on the homepage and it will be in there :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

banarno said:


> The discount code does not seem to work for me, everytime I enter it at checkout, it says it is not valid and has expired?


i just used this code (freedel) and worked fine, try again matey


----------



## mattyoakley (Jan 21, 2010)

order placed - Order #2508


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks, order placed #2511.

Have left notes re 5L de-ironiser instead of nano clean/coat as requested.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Chris, I can't find deironizer on your sure. The only thing it brings up is Wheel cleaner.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

£100 worth of wolfs ordered :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Chris, I can't find deironizer on your sure. The only thing it brings up is Wheel cleaner.


It is still called Gel Wheel Cleaner on the site, as long as it's WF-1P it's the same product :thumb:


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

I'm from Belgium


----------



## mike jones (May 2, 2011)

Chris, free delivery is great, but you might want to check the price shown for Megs X-Press Liquid Wax at £2795.00 its a tad expensive, methinks you have a rogue decimal point!!:lol:

Here is the page link http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=267&idcategory=17

Mike.:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you for your order. Your order number is 2518
if possible can you get me them for any day after tuesday as im down somerset tonight then down bicester tuesday thanks and put it with my other order unless of course it will fit through letter box which i think the two items may.


----------



## mike jones (May 2, 2011)

Order placed Invoice ID: 2519


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

mike jones said:


> Chris, free delivery is great, but you might want to check the price shown for Megs X-Press Liquid Wax at £2795.00 its a tad expensive, methinks you have a rogue decimal point!!:lol:
> 
> Here is the page link http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=267&idcategory=17
> 
> Mike.:thumb:


Hi Mike,

I've decided I need to start making more profit so all prices are going up 

Just received your order thanks but you missed the X-Press liquid wax? Should I add it and charge it to your credit card :lol:

Chris


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

2 hours to go guy's :thumb:


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

good deal,ordered a nice little bundle.

hope you enjoyed your hols!


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Just in time order no 2529

Thanks


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Started at 9:58, ended at 9:58 :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the orders, will get them shipped tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you - just seen this and I believe I got in just in time :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Did my usual went surfing the site at last minute, oh well Whoo hoo.... i saved £40 by missing this....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Order ID #2510 - Shipment Completed

Thanks for the email


----------



## mike jones (May 2, 2011)

*Decimal point*



Waxamomo said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I've decided I need to start making more profit so all prices are going up
> 
> ...


Chris, no need to add it, it was just something I spotted with an error on the site.

Mike:thumb:


----------

